
A math-aware search engine, enable the ability to search mathematics online - iamjeff
https://github.com/approach0/search-engine
======
alimw
This is great! Now please extend it so that I can type in a system of
equations and have it search the whole of the literature :)

~~~
ga6840
Appreciate your feedback, could you illustrate a little more and show me what
you mean by "a system of equations" and "the whole of the literature"?

------
rororororo
This is really interesting!

